# 566 litre tank,,,,,,,5ft / 2ft / 2ft



## south coast nelly (Oct 12, 2006)

1 red tailed shark 
2 oscars 
1 green terror 
1 female firemouth 
1 earth eater 
1 severum 
1 jag 
1 common plec 
1 hoplo catfish

will this mix be ok......had all these fish together for just over a month.......at present there is no problems they all get along<boss man being the oscar

seen the jag flare 2times with the green terror but no more,,,,,,,

please comment wether good or bad please....all my local fish shops say theres no probs <5>shops and *** asked at least 2 people in each shop and they have jags/oscars etc together :thumb:


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

This will be a heavily stocked tank once the all grow up so lots of water changes will need to be done to keep everybody happy (50% at least once a week).
Now to your question though if they will get along that always depends on the personality of each fish once grown up. It might work but IMO the odds are not in your favor.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

A jag is likely to end up too aggressive for this tank. Its a fish that can end up boss in really rough tanks ---- potentially an absolutely deadly fish! As well, a large one could easily eat a red-tailed shark and possibly the firemouth as well. Oscars can sometimes go in really tough/ aaggressive tanks but very dependant on size of the tank, the individuals and the particular mix. Much better suited to a less than medium tough/ aggressive tank ----- which is what you have minus the jag.


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

I agree. Without the jag on the list, it stands a much better chance.


----------



## south coast nelly (Oct 12, 2006)

ok update
tank occupants as follows!!! dont flame me i thought if people read this they might learn from my mistakes 

1 vieja bif<sold>
1 green terror<killed>
1 severum<killed>
1 male jag<started getting aggresive with oscars<temp>
1 jack dempsey<beaten bad and rehomed at sisters house

2 oscars<got><perfect now but 1 nearly died
2 silver sharks<fine>
3 tinfoil barbs<fine>
1 gibbicep<fine>
1 common plec<fine>
1 hoplo catfish<fine>
1 senagal birchir<fine>

i think in my oppinon cichlids would be ok together in a tank of around 250us gallons plus but in this size tank its risky and didnt pay so iam not going to do this again!!!

just thought id share my exsperience but milder cichlids could would


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Whew! 
That is one stocked tank, so you still have all the fish from you're last post, that are alive/doing ok in there?

Keep up maintenance.Clean it.Feed 'em good. They might grow to get along.How big are they?

The user "Terd Ferguson" has a tank stocked like your's, alot of fish, but they are different ones, and large.
Good luck with this tank.Keep us updated. :thumb: 
:fish:


----------



## south coast nelly (Oct 12, 2006)

sorry it doesnt make sence!!!
the cichlids at the top of the list are gone as in the post added on here sun 18th may 2008,, this thread started in march 2007

ok my oscar tank now is
5ft/2ft/2ft-----fluval fx5--tetratec 1200--fluval 403

2 oscars
2 silver sharks 
3 tinfoil barbs
1 gibbicep 
1 common plec 
1 hoplo catfish
1 senagal birchir

:fish:


----------



## south coast nelly (Oct 12, 2006)

mate i was just looking at your tank,,,is it 29gallons with that stock?
jag/oscar/etc?
and the arowana is that yours?


----------

